# import org.w3c.dom.Document auf Konsole ausgeben?



## Hubivan (2. Juni 2008)

Ich arbeite gerade an einem Projekt,
in dem ich Nachrichten/Anfrage im XML Format generiere und versende.

Um zu testen ob meine generierte XML Nachricht stimmt, würde ich diese gerne auf der Konsole ausgeben.

Weiß jemand was ich dazu noch brauche?

Hier mal die relevanten Codefragmente:


```
package xy

import org.w3c.dom.Document;

import XmlGen;

//import org.jdom.output;
//import org.jdom.input;

public class GeneratorTest {

  /**
   * @param args
   */
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    // TODO Auto-generated method stub
    try {
      Document domRequest = XmlGen.genCustomerRequest("alpha","bravo");//generiert das XML

      if( domRequest == null ){
        System.out.println("Docmument ist leer");
      } else {
        System.out.println( "RequestAnfang--------------------------------------");
//Ausgabe des Requests
        System.out.println( "RequestEnde--------------------------------------");
      }
    } catch (Exception e) {
      e.printStackTrace();
    }
  }

}
```

die packages und die Aufruparameter hab ich zwecks Geheimhaltung verkürzt bzw anonymisiert. Also nicht über die seltsammen Namen wundern.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:

```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.io.File;

import javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilderFactory;
import javax.xml.transform.TransformerFactory;
import javax.xml.transform.dom.DOMSource;
import javax.xml.transform.stream.StreamResult;

import org.w3c.dom.Document;

/**
 * @author Thomas.Darimont
 * 
 */
public class PrintXMLDocument {

    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
        Document document = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance()
                .newDocumentBuilder().parse(new File("c:/books.xml"));

        TransformerFactory.newInstance().newTransformer().transform(
                new DOMSource(document), new StreamResult(System.out));
    }

}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## Hubivan (17. Juli 2008)

Ah, ein verspätestes Dankeschön für die Antwort.
Das Projekt liegt zwar Momentan auf Eis, aber werds bei Gelegenheit mal testen.


----------

